# Wow, Au Sable flow CRASHED



## Fishndude

brian0013 said:


> What do you guy consider a normal flow?


One that reflects cold weather, recent precipitation, and ground-melt properly. You know, like un-dammed rivers flow. There are plenty of small rivers around the Ausable to study if it is a mystery. Not sure why the dams on west-side rivers don't have these crazy fluctuations, because the same Utility is running all the dams. 

Sorry Phatz. Just because something has sucked for a very long time, doesn't mean it should be accepted.


----------



## piscatorial warrior

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1994029210899371




This was posted yesterday. Riverflow looks ok now.


----------



## SJC

The net man! I remember my first beer...


----------



## JigginRod

piscatorial warrior said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1994029210899371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was posted yesterday. Riverflow looks ok now.


Is that net handle too long for the Ausable?


----------



## PunyTrout

JigginRod said:


> Is that net handle too long for the Ausable?


I'm pretty sure they got rid of that law about a net handle restrictions.

https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79137_79770_79780-466770--,00.html

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/net-handle-size-restriction-removed.613864/


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Long nets have always been allowed at Foote dam. The DNR knows it’s a safety issue climbing around the rocks trying to net a steelhead with a trout net.

Puny is correct though; the handle restriction was lifted within the last couple years.


----------



## Bay BornNRaised

JigginRod said:


> Is that net handle too long for the Ausable?


Looks like he needs it to be longer, swing and a miss.....


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Dude did just fine netting. The new layout creates a decent back eddy in higher flows; especially with certain turbines running. People are ridiculous anymore.


----------



## Bay BornNRaised

Did a great job netting that fish......Glad he landed it. Seeing it was a smaller fish the difficulty of landing a monster sounds challenging....


----------



## PunyTrout

ausable_steelhead said:


> Dude did just fine netting. The new layout creates a decent back eddy in higher flows; especially with certain turbines running. People are ridiculous anymore.


I think people were being critical of the fish not being netted *head-first* on the first attempt. Steelhead will generally find a way to swim free when attempting to net a fish tail-first with a gentle approach. More often than not, they may not give you a second chance.

_No big deal..._


----------



## SJC

PunyTrout said:


> I think people were being critical of the fish not being netted head-first on the first attempt. Steelhead will generally find a way to swim free when attempting to net a fish tail-first with a gentle approach. More often than not, they may not give you a second chance.
> 
> _No big deal..._


Exactly. I learned shortly after I was weened not to net tail first or try a green fish. Some of us need to lighten up. If you can't take a little joking, you'd have a rough time fishing with our bunch. We joke, laugh and poke fun at everything and everybody, including and especially ourselves. Every now and then someone even misses a fish with a net and we laugh at them. It's only a fish. If I hurt any body's feelings, I apologize.

P.S. I've landed quite few fish from that spot with no net.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

SJC said:


> Exactly. I learned shortly after I was weened not to net tail first or try a green fish. Some of us need to lighten up. If you can't take a little joking, you'd have a rough time fishing with our bunch. We joke, laugh and poke fun at everything and everybody, including and especially ourselves. Every now and then someone even misses a fish with a net and we laugh at them. It's only a fish. If I hurt any body's feelings, I apologize.
> 
> P.S. I've landed quite few fish from that spot with no net.


I heard they quit netting your fish SJC because they kept falling through the net holes... 
like that, lol...


----------



## SJC

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> I heard they quit netting your fish SJC because they kept falling through the net holes...
> like that, lol...


You're getting the hang of it. Why do you think it is that I rarely have a net on the river? Just hoist them up! Everything's funny on our boat...
View media item 120685View media item 120687View media item 120689


----------



## SJC

The river looks to be in good shape right now. I'm sure there's a few new tenants in some of my favorite hotels. Too bad I'm stuck at work. As Sebastian said, " You can't be king of the world if you're slave to the grind." You also can't stay married if all you do is fish...


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

That's what it's all about man! I cant tell you the amount of times I've been laughing so hard while fishing that it hurt. I once told a guy at the high banks that my buddy and I where in the big brother/little brother sponsor program and that was why he was stuck in the trees so much. Later when the kind sir tried handing off a fish to my buddy I was straight busted! Lmao! Life is short!


----------



## Fishndude

Well the frost is coming out of the ground along the Ausable, right now. 2880 cfs. Foote Dam pond should be thawed in a few days. Fishing should get good pretty soon. I've had some pretty good reports already this spring. There are some nice-sized Steelhead around.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Fishndude said:


> Well the frost is coming out of the ground along the Ausable, right now. 2880 cfs. Foote Dam pond should be thawed in a few days. Fishing should get good pretty soon. I've had some pretty good reports already this spring. There are some nice-sized Steelhead around.


Big NE winds coming; should be go time that morning. I did well last weekend, hooking 15 and 11 fish. Out of 26, only 6 were skips and they were 23”. All fought well; a few got irritating how long they battled lol.


----------

